# Chris Brodericks New GitFiddles! (56k slit your your wrists and black your eyes)



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 25, 2009)

looks like he's went back to 7 strings!






















sorry if this is a repost.


----------



## willybman (Aug 25, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## kmanick (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice!
white is the new Black?
some hot white LACS fiddles coming out lately


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 25, 2009)

kmanick said:


> Nice!
> white is the new Black?
> some hot white LACS fiddles coming out lately


It is for the most part, that white one is quilted maple, look closely


p.s. is it me or are those bars retardly oversized?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 25, 2009)

Hot damn, RGA7s with reverse headstocks. Major GAS right now, especially for the whitewash quilt one.


----------



## dewy (Aug 25, 2009)

He was using 6 stringers?


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Aug 25, 2009)

dewy said:


> He was using 6 stringers?



For megedeth he was,

But that white one.. Holy shit!


----------



## Rich5150 (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn i want both of them


----------



## mickytee (Aug 25, 2009)

ass shots of the white guitar:


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 25, 2009)

that bastard.. wow.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dear Ibanez,

Make the white one a sig model. Thank me later for the monster profits you rake in. Cheers.

-Matt


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 25, 2009)

Quilted white....that's new. That is sexy.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2009)

Holy shit those are hot. Makes me regret having to cancel my trans white Sherman 8


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 25, 2009)

I would literally kill for that white one...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 25, 2009)

holy guacamole.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 25, 2009)

"bleh, bleh bleh, he aint gonna paint it white, bleh bleh bleh!."

lolz

wtf is up with that control set up? whats the second switch for?


----------



## y8c616 (Aug 25, 2009)

He must have really liked the ZR trem from the S series 6 he used on the last Megadeth tour, seeing as he has a ZR trem as opposed to an edge trem on these. Fucking hottt guitars though


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn nice!


----------



## 777 (Aug 25, 2009)

PAINTED NECK!!! ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!!

Im sorry guys im calling shannanigans on this BS!!!!

Get your brooms......


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 25, 2009)

User01 said:


> ass shots of the white guitar:


 

I'm probably being dumb here but I've never seen that knob before so you can change the tension of the springs (well I'm guessing its for that reason)...

It's such a simple idea that it makes me think 'why the hell didn't they do this sooner??'...

Having this on a left handed might persuade me to buy a floyd rose guitar...


----------



## leigh321f (Aug 25, 2009)

777 said:


> PAINTED NECK!!! ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!!
> 
> Im sorry guys im calling shannanigans on this BS!!!!
> 
> Get your brooms......


FAIL!!!


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuuuuuuu


----------



## Asgard222 (Aug 25, 2009)

When the build thread of this guitar came up you guys were so hyped but now you guys seem so disappointed. 

This guitar is SEXY!!!! Personally I like the contrasting solid/see-through finish of the guitar, and is it just me or do the strings look insanely close together at the headstock?


----------



## renzoip (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad to see Broderick going back to 7's. I'm digging his new white LACS even though I would have gone for black hardware.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2009)

777 said:


> PAINTED NECK!!! ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!!
> 
> Im sorry guys im calling shannanigans on this BS!!!!
> 
> Get your brooms......



Well, when you get your Ibanez endorsement you can get yours however you want 



renzoip said:


> Glad to see Broderick going back to 7's. I'm digging his new white LACS even though I would have gone for black hardware.



He never left sevens, he got two sixes to play in Megadeth  I love this weird attitude around here that you can't play both for some reason.


----------



## powergroover (Aug 25, 2009)

what dimarzio did he use ???, is that a d activator ???


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 25, 2009)

DAMN IT. He took my idea for a BRJ Jeykll (the white top + blacked out "natural" binding).

Maybe I'll just get a flamed top in white... If I ever even get to ordering this damn thing


----------



## Variant (Aug 25, 2009)

*Good god! That white one!*


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2009)

powergroover said:


> what dimarzio did he use ???, is that a d activator ???



They're probably BKPs. Broderick has always used BKPs in his 7s.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 25, 2009)

the bastard is in my dreams mmmmmmm


----------



## mickytee (Aug 25, 2009)

i wonder if they could have put a bit of a black pore filler on the quilt top to highlight the figure, then sand it down a bit and then finish it transparant white.

i know they do that with ash bodies sometimes (see picture bellow), but i wonder if that would work on a quilted maple top...hmmm...i love the white, but i just wish i could see the quilt a bit better


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2009)

They could have done a black stain and sanded it back as a grain enhancement, sure. Maybe Broderick was after something subtle


----------



## adaman (Aug 25, 2009)

Seeing these makes me really wish ibanez would open up there custom shop


----------



## mickytee (Aug 25, 2009)

technomancer said:


> They could have done a black stain and sanded it back as a grain enhancement, sure. Maybe Broderick was after something subtle



wow, so it is possible? hmmm...i may have to go back to the drawing boards in regards to the custom im planning.

im not knocking his guitar or his choices, its a fine looking guitar. i just wasnt sure if such a thing was possible.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2009)

technomancer said:


> They're probably BKPs. Broderick has always used BKPs in his 7s.



As of 1/7/09 he is officially endorsed by DiMarzio.



Hawkevil said:


> I'm probably being dumb here but I've never seen that knob before so you can change the tension of the springs (well I'm guessing its for that reason)...
> 
> It's such a simple idea that it makes me think 'why the hell didn't they do this sooner??'...
> 
> Having this on a left handed might persuade me to buy a floyd rose guitar...




Any Ibanez guitar with either a ZR or EZ bridge has that knob, and yess it is for the spring tension. It's been around for a number of years now. Unfortunately though, they don't make a lefty guitar with either one of those bridges.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 25, 2009)

oh my fucking goddd!!!

SIG MODEL NOW!!!1


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 25, 2009)

ZR-7, reverse headstock, ebony fretboard FTW!


----------



## TheAmazingBlob (Aug 25, 2009)

I prefer his old one over these, but these are still fucking sexy 



ZOMB13 said:


> ZR-7, reverse headstock, ebony fretboard FTW!


Chances are good that the fretboard is dyed rosewood like his last one.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 25, 2009)

TheAmazingBlob said:


> Chances are good that the fretboard is dyed rosewood like his last one.



More than likely yeah. I remember reading somewhere where Ibanez gave a in depth reason of why they don't do ebony boards - or at least they do as few as possible. Of course I can't find it now, but it was really pretty interesting.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 25, 2009)

cyril v said:


> "bleh, bleh bleh, he aint gonna paint it white, bleh bleh bleh!."
> 
> lolz
> 
> wtf is up with that control set up? whats the second switch for?


coil split.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Aug 25, 2009)

Both are sexy as hell.

Figure that's a killswitch on there?

Edit: or not.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 25, 2009)

TheAmazingBlob said:


> I prefer his old one over these, but these are still fucking sexy
> 
> Chances are good that the fretboard is dyed rosewood like his last one.



Oh, in that case, black fretboard FTW


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuck, man.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 25, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> p.s. is it me or are those bars retardly oversized?



It's not just you, I noticed that too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2009)

How I wish these would go into production.........


----------



## Decipher (Aug 26, 2009)

Good facking lord!! I think I may have to start an official "I hate Chris for his sexy Ibanez RGA7's" club........ 

 ATTN: IBANEZ - please remove heads from anus and start production.


----------



## ToniS (Aug 26, 2009)

When I saw those guitars I felt like this: 








So damn sexy, Chris has the best taste 





Decipher said:


> ATTN: IBANEZ - please remove heads from anus and start production.



Dream on, brotha. DAMN YOU IBANEZ!


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 26, 2009)

in all honesty,
what would you guys think of starting a petition to make these (or an rga7 derivative of these) a signature model?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 26, 2009)

Variant said:


> *Good god! That white one!*



Reminds me very much of your Infinity series.


----------



## Ash2228 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> More than likely yeah. I remember reading somewhere where Ibanez gave a in depth reason of why they don't do ebony boards - or at least they do as few as possible. Of course I can't find it now, but it was really pretty interesting.


 
I'm not sure about Ibanez in general, but on the Ibanez forums, Tak said that he doesn't like using ebony because it's harder to work with and can get damaged easier, because it's a harder wood, it's more likely to chip and crack, especially with rapid fluctuations in temperature, such as a touring guitarist's instruments might encounter..... Same reason why Ibanez prefer Bolt On/AANJ necks, so that if there is any structural damage to the neck, it's a lot easier to repair/replace

IMO.... these 2 LACS = WIN. Except for the painted necks LOL


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> in all honesty,
> what would you guys think of starting a petition to make these (or an rga7 derivative of these) a signature model?



I'm all for a petition, but if you look at the Custom Shop petition, the Reissue the S540 petition, and the RGAT petition, Ibanez obviously doesn't give a shit about petitions. 

Tis the joy of not being a publicly traded company.......


----------



## El Caco (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought I would really like these but I don't, interesting switch arrangement though, I wonder what the small switch is for? Kill switch or coil tap most likely


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 26, 2009)

oh my god, sig model NOW, PLEASE!!! both looks totally sick... make them both production for the love of god!


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 26, 2009)

SEX! especially the white one.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovely axes with great taste. Typical of Chris indeed.


----------



## Lankles (Aug 26, 2009)

Those are awe-inspiring.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 26, 2009)

Am i the only one who hates those bloody *scoops" out of the cutaways?


Totally ruins the guitars for me. Possible 9/10 for both but not with those whacky scoops.


----------



## EdgeC (Aug 26, 2009)

Being a Schecter whore I could care less if they put it into production. But it's kind of nice knowing that there are only some things you can own after such high levels of success.

Nothing pisses me off more than seeing dipshits, with no fucking clue, trying to 'shred' the Loomis signature only because daddy forked out for it.

These sort of guitars should be reserved for the best. Although i would be shattered if I seen Loomis playing his guitar and I coudln't get one so meh.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 26, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Am i the only one who hates those bloody *scoops" out of the cutaways?
> 
> 
> Totally ruins the guitars for me. Possible 9/10 for both but not with those whacky scoops.



No your not the only one but after seeing an actual RGA I can't say that I care, I prefer an RG.



EdgeC said:


> Being a Schecter whore I could care less if they put it into production. But it's kind of nice knowing that there are only some things you can own after such high levels of success.
> 
> Nothing pisses me off more than seeing dipshits, with no fucking clue, trying to 'shred' the Loomis signature only because daddy forked out for it.
> 
> These sort of guitars should be reserved for the best. Although i would be shattered if I seen Loomis playing his guitar and I coudln't get one so meh.



 You must hate me then, daddy didn't fork out for mine (actually daddy never forks out for anything, I usually have to fork out for him) but I am a dipshit, with no fucking clue, I don't try to shred because I can't play for shit but I've got two Loomis's 

I don't see why a Loomis should be reserved for the best, it is a cheap guitar, compared to my Ibanez guitars it is a cheap guitar, both of my Loomis's are different so production is not consistant. What the Loomis has going for it is that it is incredible value, it has a great selection of tonewoods, a good trem, a maple fretboard, set neck with a comfortable profile, classy finish and inlays all for a reasonable price. But it is a Korean guitar and there is no doubting it is a Korean guitar, in terms of build quality Korean Ibanez are better but then the Loomis is better IMO overall. I don't see why any guitar should be reserved for the best, I don't see why someone starting out should start out or even struggle with a piece of shit. BTW I have no problem with my boys playing any of my 7's including my Ochoteco, I think it's cool that we can share and the boys have a kick ass little peavy envoy in their room and they can't play for shit  Damn you must hate me


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm all for a petition, but if you look at the Custom Shop petition, the Reissue the S540 petition, and the RGAT petition, Ibanez obviously doesn't give a shit about petitions.
> 
> Tis the joy of not being a publicly traded company.......



The LA Custom Shop was never open to the public, that's not what they designed it for. Petitioning them to open it and having them ignore it should have been expected from the get-go...


----------



## Pauly (Aug 26, 2009)

Those are absolutely sick. He certainly knows how to order a custom!


----------



## Ferd (Aug 26, 2009)

I want one


----------



## Apophis (Aug 26, 2009)

awesome guitars


----------



## playstopause (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy-Baby-Jesus-Christ. That white-quilt is INCREDIBLE!!! Wow.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 26, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> in all honesty,
> what would you guys think of starting a petition to make these (or an rga7 derivative of these) a signature model?


Dude - petitions, no offense, don't do jack on the internet. You need to round up like 24 guys with $2500 each into a central PayPal account and then email Tak saying can you do a custom run. With this he might _read_ your email but you'd probably still have no chance.


HighGain510 said:


> The LA Custom Shop was never open to the public, that's not what they designed it for. Petitioning them to open it and having them ignore it should have been expected from the get-go...


Petition as seen on here never, ever work.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 26, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As of 1/7/09 he is officially endorsed by DiMarzio.



Which means nothing if it only applies to his six strings or his work with Megadeth  He has said he likes the D Activators though, so they could be D Activator 7s as well.



Ash2228 said:


> I'm not sure about Ibanez in general, but on the Ibanez forums, Tak said that he doesn't like using ebony because it's harder to work with and can get damaged easier, because it's a harder wood, it's more likely to chip and crack, especially with rapid fluctuations in temperature, such as a touring guitarist's instruments might encounter..... Same reason why Ibanez prefer Bolt On/AANJ necks, so that if there is any structural damage to the neck, it's a lot easier to repair/replace



Which is complete bullshit for 'it's a little bit cheaper per guitar' 



GazPots said:


> Am i the only one who hates those bloody *scoops" out of the cutaways?
> 
> Totally ruins the guitars for me. Possible 9/10 for both but not with those whacky scoops.



Fortunately when you get your Ibanez endorsement you can get your guitar however you want


----------



## John_Strychnine (Aug 26, 2009)

White quilt is wikked!

Im guessing the overly large bars are so he can do fingerboard tapping while using the trem!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

Are his headstocks slightly more curved on the side opposite the tuners or is it just me?


----------



## mickytee (Aug 26, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Fortunately when you get your Ibanez endorsement you can get your guitar however you want



why is it so wrong to voice negative opinions about a guitar?
he's only saying he doesnt like the new shape, he's not kicking up a fuss or saying something ridiculous like he's never going to buy ibanez again...

is a sarcastic responce like that really necessary?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## mickytee (Aug 26, 2009)

well its condescending comments like that which makes this place feel like the dean forums.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 26, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yes.



Indeed


----------



## mickytee (Aug 26, 2009)

but why is it necessary?


----------



## aeronaut (Aug 26, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> I'm probably being dumb here but I've never seen that knob before so you can change the tension of the springs (well I'm guessing its for that reason)...
> 
> It's such a simple idea that it makes me think 'why the hell didn't they do this sooner??'...
> 
> Having this on a left handed might persuade me to buy a floyd rose guitar...



I know they have those knobs on a majority of the newer S models (S7320, S520 series).


----------



## nikt (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh hell 
they can do a black binding on a white LACS


----------



## mickytee (Aug 26, 2009)

that isn't black binding in the traditional sense; the edge of the maple top has just been dyed.

lol, no reason for buz to get pissed off


----------



## SamSam (Aug 26, 2009)

taste! very nice customs there. I want


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 26, 2009)

I dig these, but I gotta go with the consensus on the painted bolt on neck being sucky. I'm sure Chris ordered it that way, but bleh. I'm more curious why he opted for the locking nuts when his last LACS didn't have one and the 1527 he was playing before that didn't have the locknuts actually on the guitar.




EdgeC said:


> Being a Schecter whore I could care less if they put it into production. But it's kind of nice knowing that there are only some things you can own after such high levels of success.



I couldn't care either, but from what I've read previously with other guys, they avoid the signature model thing to keep going thru the LACS. I could be talking out my ass, but it makes sense. Judging by the pricing on a new Universe, a production sig from CB would be WAY up there in cost with the flamed top. You'd be mostly paying for the Ibanez logo on the headstock and the guitar wouldn't be as good as the LACS that Chris has. 



> Nothing pisses me off more than seeing dipshits, with no fucking clue, trying to 'shred' the Loomis signature only because daddy forked out for it.



You get mad if kids play hockey and their parents pay for it? If the dad wants to make his kid happy by getting him a Loomis sig, what does that have to do with you?


----------



## alecisonfire (Aug 26, 2009)

sweet merciful crap!


----------



## robotsatemygma (Aug 26, 2009)

That White S is super hot. 

100% Approve.


----------



## ultimate_syn (Aug 26, 2009)

The white one is insane 
I want it...bad.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 26, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> That White S is super hot.
> 
> 100% Approve.



It's not an S, it's an RGA.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

that white one is fuckin' SWEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Cancer (Aug 26, 2009)

These guitars are awesome, but I'm really curious as to why Cooley couldn't get those cutaways when he was with Ibanez. Were he able to get those back when he played Ibanez, he mght still be playing Ibanez today.


I look at these and it almost like they took a page for the KXK play book.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2009)

Cancer said:


> These guitars are awesome, but I'm really curious as to why Cooley couldn't get those cutaways when he was with Ibanez. Were he able to get those back when he played Ibanez, he mght still be playing Ibanez today.
> 
> 
> I look at these and it almost like they took a page for the KXK play book.



If I remember correctly it had more to due with endorsement issues than a certain cutaway, as far as Cooley not being with Ibanez. 

By "they" do you mean Chris?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 26, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If I remember correctly it had more to due with endorsement issues than a certain cutaway, as far as Cooley not being with Ibanez.
> 
> By "they" do you mean Chris?



IIRC him leaving was due to the fact that they wouldn't give him a signature model guitar, nothing about a cutaway.

Also as much as I would like to see a sig model... Probably not going to happen. If I've read correct information, Ibanez endorsers that aren't uber-famous basically get two choices: 1) LACS will build them guitars, or 2) they get a custom model. If I were in Chris's situation, and had one of the best custom shops open to me, I would sure as hell take option one.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 26, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> That White *RGA* is super hot.
> 
> 100% Approve.


----------



## EdgeC (Aug 26, 2009)

s7eve said:


> No your not the only one but after seeing an actual RGA I can't say that I care, I prefer an RG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Settle down, jeez. 

I guess when you have to work 3 jobs to buy something that means so much to you and then some kid with no idea is sitting and this guitar drops in his lap it's like a slap in the face.

My point was I like knowing that money can't always buy you everthing. There are some things that you can only obtain through hardwork and skill.

Catfeesh?

And my son plays all of my guitars and my drums whenever he wants but only I play loomis. When he gets good enough i'll do exactly what I said I hate and buy him something awesome. But mainly because I wish I had someone do it for me. Excuse me, i have something in my eye.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Aug 26, 2009)

when the hell is ibanez going to realize THE WORLD WANTS THE REVERSE HEADSTOCK OPTION!!!!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Aug 26, 2009)

chris definately deserves far more than this !!! get that man an 8 string !!!


----------



## Ash2228 (Aug 26, 2009)

I was wondering as well, he's got locking nuts on these ones, I'm sure all the ones I've seen him use before didn't have locking nuts, just locking tuners.....


----------



## Xaios (Aug 27, 2009)

hanachanmaru said:


> chris definately deserves far more than this !!! get that man an 8 string !!!



I'm sure when he wants an 8 string, he will GET an 8 string.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2009)

Ash2228 said:


> I was wondering as well, he's got locking nuts on these ones, I'm sure all the ones I've seen him use before didn't have locking nuts, just locking tuners.....



Perhaps he prefers locking nuts with the ZR trem. His non-locking nut one, had an Edge Pro instead. Hmmm.......


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 27, 2009)

fuck he has very nice gear.
he needs to ditch dave and get back with loomis and co


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chris Broderick really does have some of the nicest Ibanez 7s Ive ever seen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2009)

It seems Chris and the guys from Unearth (Buz and Ken) always seem to design some of the classier and more feature packed LACS guitars. They really go all out. 

Some LACS I've seen only have small cues, such as a different inlay, or a different pickup configuration, but these are genuinely something unique.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, Buz and Ken go crazy too. They have good ones too. I wonder if some guys keep it simple cause they have limitations on their guitars or if they just want to save cash or they just dont care. That white one is ill. They both are. I really like LACS with maple tops.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Yeah, Buz and Ken go crazy too. They have good ones too. I wonder if some guys keep it simple cause they have limitations on their guitars or if they just want to save cash or they just dont care. That white one is ill. They both are. I really like LACS with maple tops.



I think some artists don't really have great taste, at least as far as looks go. I also think some artists just get LACS' cause they can.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 27, 2009)

These are the guys who need sigs.


----------



## nikt (Aug 27, 2009)

I wonder how many of those Ibanez would sold if they make them production model and drop other 7s they are making right now (ALL!!)

is there any person that plays Ibanez and wouldn't buy one??


----------



## El Caco (Aug 27, 2009)

nikt said:


> is there any person that plays Ibanez and wouldn't buy one??



I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2009)

nikt said:


> I wonder how many of those Ibanez would sold if they make them production model and drop other 7s they are making right now (ALL!!)
> 
> is there any person that plays Ibanez and wouldn't buy one??



Between the ZR, painted neck, and arched top, I would honestly probably not buy one. They're really pretty looking and everything, but they simple don't have what I want in a guitar, especially an Ibanez. If this went inti production it would probably cost roughly $2000 USD, and I just can't justify that on a looker and not a player. 

That being said I'd be open to trying it, and giving it a fair shot, you never know. As well as fully support it's production. Though it's really up to Chris.


----------



## Anton (Aug 27, 2009)

The white one looks AAAAAAMMMMMMMAAAAAZZZZZZIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGG


----------



## Ascetiq (Aug 27, 2009)

nikt said:


> I wonder how many of those Ibanez would sold if they make them production model and drop other 7s they are making right now (ALL!!)
> 
> is there any person that plays Ibanez and wouldn't buy one??



I don't even use or like tremelos and I would buy one! I just love 7 strings, and I love Ibanez, and I love RGAs.

If they made this guitar a standard series, with the trem version, and a fixed version, our economy would get enough stimulation to be out of the recession.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Aug 27, 2009)

Ascetiq said:


> I don't even use or like tremelos and I would buy one! I just love 7 strings, and I love Ibanez, and I love RGAs.
> 
> If they made this guitar a standard series, with the trem version, and a fixed version, our economy would get enough stimulation to be out of the recession.


 

+++


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 27, 2009)

nikt said:


> I wonder how many of those Ibanez would sold if they make them production model and drop other 7s they are making right now (ALL!!)
> 
> is there any person that plays Ibanez and wouldn't buy one??



I would buy one. In fact, both the white and black ones are very close to ideas I've had for custom sevens


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, chris seems to have great taste in guitars, these are both excellent.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

nikt said:


> I wonder how many of those Ibanez would sold if they make them production model and drop other 7s they are making right now (ALL!!)
> 
> is there any person that plays Ibanez and wouldn't buy one??



I won't anymore.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> I won't anymore.



Say's the Agile whore


----------



## Skylark (Aug 28, 2009)

dirgesong said:


> Originally Posted by *Ascetiq*
> 
> 
> _I don't even use or like tremelos and I would buy one! I just love 7 strings, and I love Ibanez, and I love RGAs.
> ...



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I'd instantly buy one.. The first signature (if this will be a production model) I like.

BTW I love my Trem


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Say's the Agile whore



Exactly. Agile fo life, son.


----------



## Demonsev7en (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh sweet jesus... 
They're gorgeous!!


----------



## kmanick (Aug 28, 2009)

in the second picture on page one the headstock on the clack one looks exactly like the headstock on the GMW 7's
what's up with that?
lookie here (it's very close)
G0121


----------



## Koshchei (Aug 28, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Something about the white one having a painted bolt on neck totally fucking irks me (yeah I know ebmm does it too, Jp7's rule blah blah). But they're very nice looking guitars. It's cool to see Ibanez's attempt at the white stain.



+1. For some reason, I hate it when they paint bolt necks to match the bodies.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 28, 2009)

kmanick said:


> in the second picture on page one the headstock on the clack one looks exactly like the headstock on the GMW 7's
> what's up with that?
> lookie here (it's very close)
> G0121



Hardly, the Ibby is proportioned much better than the GMW  (and the headstocks on the black and white ones are identical)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2009)

kmanick said:


> in the second picture on page one the headstock on the clack one looks exactly like the headstock on the GMW 7's
> what's up with that?
> lookie here (it's very close)
> G0121



It's just the standard Ibanez 7 headstock just reversed.


----------



## kmanick (Aug 29, 2009)

for some reason the HS on the black one looks way bigger than the white one.
I'm totally digging that trans white finish.


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the white one, except for the painted neck.


----------



## JerkyChid (Aug 30, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Which means nothing if it only applies to his six strings or his work with Megadeth  He has said he likes the D Activators though, so they could be D Activator 7s as well.


 
He uses 6s in Megadave and the Dim p-ups site it says he only uses D-activator 7s. So I think it's the other way around; he has BKPs in his 6s and older customs and Dims in his new customs.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my god...


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 30, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> He uses 6s in Megadave and the Dim p-ups site it says he only uses D-activator 7s. So I think it's the other way around; he has BKPs in his 6s and older customs and Dims in his new customs.


 
DImarzios got put in his first lacs 7 string since they finished the guitar and had no bks. I don't think chris ever changed them out when he got them. DImarzio probably hit him up with an offer after they found out thier pups was in that beautiful guitar (still my favorite of his customs)


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dear lord, some of the sexiest guitars I've ever seen. Not to mention, 7 string + 24 frets + ZR Trem = my wet dream...


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Sep 2, 2009)

That white one=om nom nom nom.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 2, 2009)

sig model, PLEEEEASE!!!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Sep 2, 2009)

I cant quit coming back to this thread and staring at them.


----------



## Iceblade (Sep 2, 2009)

technomancer said:


> They're probably BKPs. Broderick has always used BKPs in his 7s.



Per Chris responding to my question about this last night:


_Quote:
Originally Posted by SliderJeff View Post
Hey Chris,

Hope all is going well. Are you using the matched set of D-Activators in the neck and bridge of your guitars now that you've switched to DiMarzio?

Thanks,
Jeff_

Hey Jeff,

yes I am. I was impressed with the tone that each pickup had.

Take care, Chris.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 3, 2009)

777 said:


> PAINTED NECK!!! ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!!
> 
> Im sorry guys im calling shannanigans on this BS!!!!
> 
> Get your brooms......


 
For truth.

Painted neck is gross.

Painted neck on a bolt-on guitar is retarded.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 3, 2009)

Iceblade said:


> Per Chris responding to my question about this last night:
> 
> 
> _Quote:
> ...



That answers that


----------



## serazac25 (Oct 8, 2009)

Where were those pictures taken...i mean where did you find those pictures?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 8, 2009)

serazac25 said:


> Where were those pictures taken...i mean where did you find those pictures?


Chris Brodericks Myspace.
Chris Broderick (Megadeth)'s Custom Ibanez Photo Album - MySpace Photos


----------



## Dickicker (Oct 8, 2009)

wowzers


----------



## OmertaDave (Oct 9, 2009)

That white one is lush!


----------

